# Seb is Home :-)



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I was going to start a welcome home thread when Seb came home on Tuesday, but got a bit side tracked.

Thanks to HB and Moggie14 for giving me a nudge  

Here are a couple of pics of Seb's from Tuesday 


























Seb had another comfortable and settled night  he's eating well and using his tray for wee's and poo's 

He is getting stronger by the day, he's still a bit wobbly and unsteady when he's walking around the cage, he's defiantly getting better 

He's keeping himself well groomed and he's lifting his legs up behind his ear quite often  I think he likes showing off his bits  


























He's being a good boy for his meds, he had the last of his AB's this morning in pill pockets  and he'll lick the Metacam from the syringe 

He came for a lie on the sofa last night, I felt a bit anxious and was watching him like a hawk in case he made any sudden movements and was off, he just went fast asleep 









He has started to lick and bite at his stitches, I'd imagine they're starting to get itchy, I've been telling him no and he stops. I don't want to use a cone of shame as it will stress him out so I'm going to get him some baby vests. I'm more concerned that I'm back to work on Monday and won't be around to keep an eye on him, though I will be coming home at lunchtimes to check on him.

He's now having another snooze :Joyful:Joyful


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwwww gorgeous Seb! He really is looking fantastic! Xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree, he looks amazing! And healing well going by those yoga poses lol. :Happy
When does he have his stitches out hun? xx


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Very pleased to see he's well on the mend. He looks to be soaking up all the TLC!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh bless his little heart, what a good boy for taking his meds well. He looks as if he is progressing brilliantly. 

Happy New Year to you all too xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx



moggie14 said:


> I agree, he looks amazing! And healing well going by those yoga poses lol. :Happy
> When does he have his stitches out hun? xx


7th Jan, so another week xxx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay, a new thread! Looking good, Seb!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sweet boy, he's been through so much and is doing so well.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So happy he's home. He looks great. I wish you and him a Happy and Healthy 2016


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I second what Britt says.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh bless him. The pic on the sofa is lovely ie made me blub. He looks almost half human with his skinny leg. 

Have a lovely evening
X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is doing really well Sarah.  He's looking stunning. He looks like a little lion bless him. 

Viv xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Such a cutie, i love his poses and his smiley eyes! He could be modelling the latest fashions for boy cats xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The best thread!!!!

He looks fabulous - I can't believe how small his scars are - it's almost like he's had keyhole surgery in places. No redness or swelling either. You go boy!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so very happy he is doing so well.







he's wonderful x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww bless him! You're a little trooper Seb! He really doesn't look too worse for wear at all! That's quite an impressive haircut you've got Seb


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fabulous, brilliant news!! Happy New Year to you all  xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Bless him. The photo on the sofa made me cry too. He seems to be saying " its bliss to be back home relaxing on my sofa".  

It won't be long now till those itchy stitches can go.

xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a lovely thread to end the year on,Seb is looking fantastic and seems to be going from strength to strength.
Paws crossed he is a good lad and stops fiddling with his stiches,the cone of shame isn't a good look.

Did I hear you say something about the fear of a very heavy cold coming on late on Sunday night   xx


Best wishes health and happiness to all for 2016 x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

The best post to end the year , he looks so comfy on his sofa back where he belongs, warmest hugs to you all xx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great to see Seb back Home  he looks like a half Hamish when he had a full shave


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wonderful to see the darling ginger looking so well. So happy that he is home with you now and that he continues to go from strength to strength. It's amazing that he can get his leg up like that :Jawdrop


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Great news that dear Seb is doing so well Sarah !  I am so pleased for him and it must be a big relief for you after all the worry. 

Sending loads of good wishes for his continual progress.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Isn't that first photo the most gorgeous thing? :Kiss


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the pic of him on the sofa, he is so pleased to be home!!:Kiss


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks great Sarah, he's such a good boy taking his meds so well. Lovely to see he's able to lift his legs like that & I always think grooming is a good sign they are feeling much better xx


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm so pleased he's doing so well and on his way to a full recovery by the look of him.
Delighted after the dreadful couple of weeks 2015 has finished happily for you both. Here's to many more happy years together for you and Seb.
Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

He looks so content, I'm so glad he is home and I'm sure it will be no time before he is back to his adventures. Happy new year x


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

And I thought as a fellow Ginger I should never wear red .... he is looking fabulous with his lovely Christmas Blanket


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bless him! So glad he's home and recovering well 
Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just dropping by to check up on Seb PF's little super star.Hope he is still doing well and leaving the vets needle craft alone xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxxx

Seb is doing even better today  he is eating quite well  he's been for a chill out on the sofa  and when he got out of the cage he walked into the hallway  he's still quite wobbly and unsteady on his legs but he's defiantly getting stronger by the day  

He's been a good boy and not been at his stitches too much today  I went to get him some baby vests in Morrisons, how many different types? There's long sleeved, short sleeved, no sleeves, ones with poppers and no poppers and then there's the sizes  trying to imagine Seb as a human baby and what size he'd be  
I ended up with a pack of 3, 6-9 months with poppers no sleeves  hopefully he starts behaving and won't need to wear them.

We had a visit from the lovely Aunty and Uncle HB @huckybuck this afternoon  was lovely to see you both  I think HB was impressed with the difference in Seb from when she saw him last week 

I will take some more pics and pop them on later  xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like he's going from strength to strength, that's the best news x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

All sounds very enciuraging  good boy Seb for not stitchfiddling , sending top up healing hugs to you and your mum xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a treat. We popped in to see Seb this afternoon and were amazed at how well he looks. He was having his siesta so didn't get up and we didn't want to disturb him but could see all his scars and stitches. There is no redness or swelling at all. The scars are neat and you can see he is knitting together beautifully already. There is only one tiny bit of bruising which is very faint. He let me give him lots of head and cheek rubs and his eyes look bright. He was interested in everything we were doing keeping one eye open whilst Roman was playing. It even looks like he's put some weight back on as he is filling out again on his cheeks.

He looked so much better than before his op And Mr HB was astounded with how he looked considering everything he's been through.

I do think @sarah will have her hands full in no time as he wont be staying still for long!!!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> What a treat. We popped in to see Seb this afternoon and were amazed at how well he looks. He was having his siesta so didn't get up and we didn't want to disturb him but could see all his scars and stitches. There is no redness or swelling at all. The scars are neat and you can see he is knitting together beautifully already. There is only one tiny bit of bruising which is very faint. He let me give him lots of head and cheek rubs and his eyes look bright. He was interested in everything we were doing keeping one eye open whilst Roman was playing. It even looks like he's put some weight back on as he is filling out again on his cheeks.
> 
> He looked so much better than before his op And Mr HB was astounded with how he looked considering everything he's been through.
> 
> I do think @sarah will have her hands full in no time as he wont be staying still for long!!!!!


Its great to hear that Seb is making such good, and rapid, progress. He'll be back to his old self in no time.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely delighted to be reading this update  xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless!!! He is such a strong little cat! I bet he loved his visitors too!  I love reading your updates and hearing Seb is getting better each day! Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Brilliant, I am green with envy that you and Mr HB got to visit with the wee man @huckybuck !!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I haven't been on properly for a few days, have just been so bus. I am so happy to see that the gorgeous Seb is going from strength to strength. Looking forward to more updates and photos  xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Brilliant updates..well done Seb and well done you!


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome home Seb, sorry mate but the new haircut isn't working for you. It's a bit poodle - Still handsome tho  xx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Lovely to read he is doing so well x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Seb doing Sarah? Any new updates Hun? 

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

vivien said:


> How is Seb doing Sarah? Any new updates Hun?
> 
> Viv xx


What Viv said


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxxx

Seb's still doing well  his stitches sites are looking good  he's not licking or biting them as much, but the quicker Thursday comes the better as they get taken out then. 

He's been sleeping quite a bit, though right this minute he is shouting his head off, you wouldn't think a little cat could make such a loud noise  I do think he's getting bored! I can just imagine what he's going to be like once he's on the mend a bit more, SusanM's Belle comes to mind  

He was awake at 4 yesterday morning shouting to get out of the cage but soon went back to sleep. He had a bit of soft poo but that's a little better this morning, I'm thinking that might be the Metacam, I need to give it to him until Friday. 

I let him have another little walk yesterday afternoon, he walked from the living room door into the dining room, I panicked and brought him back, he is just like Bambi when walking, bless him :Joyful I'm sure with lots more cage rest and time he will get there. 

I slept in my own bed last night, was anxious leaving him but he needs to get used to it as I'm not really getting much sleep sleeping on the sofa. I gave him a couple of calm treats before bed. I didn't have a great night and kept listening out for him, he was as good as gold, not a peep out of him but I kept hearing Roman bashing the cage to get to Seb's food  I went downstairs a couple of times and he eventually gave up and came to bed. If he's not trying to get to Seb's food he's splashing in the water bowl and tipping it over! Lucky I've lined half of the cage with Pampers night time pads, in case of any accidents and Roman's naughtiness. 

I can feel his fur growing back and can see lines of fur from his tabby pattern  hopefully it grows back quickly, I keep thinking he must be cold, when I feel his baldy bits they always feel lovely and warm  and soooo soft :Cat


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww bless beautiful Seb! And what a little pickle Roman is!!  I'm so glad Seb is doing well and his little trousers are growing back! Xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Great update Sarah 
I'm so pleased that everything is going so well and that Seb is being such a good boy. 
Gentle healing hugs to the gorgeous little man xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lovely update, he sounds like he's improving so much everyday. Naughty Roman  that did make me laugh!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the lovely update Sarah  I am pleased Seb is improving day by day. He will be running around like a loonie before you know it Hun. You did make me laugh, Roman bashing the cage to get at Seb's food give Seb a gentle hug from me. I can understand what you are saying about being nervous to let Seb walk. When Yogi came back from Newmarket his legs had no muscle mass and it took absolute ages to build them up again. We had to do massage too. If he wanted to get somewhere high, we would always rush to help him, but in hindsight that probably wasn't the right thing to do. But even now I will pick him up rather than let him jump up.  

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Sarah so good to read that Seb is still doing well,it must be a scary thought watching him "free" incase he tries to run off ,even wobbly legs on a determined cat can go at speed 
Keep it up Seb and you will soon be back to full fitness x


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh Sarah!! I'm so happy he is home and on the mend.
Poor naked seb part of me wants to get his some little fuzzy pants lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad all is going well, keep it up Seb.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad Seb is going from strength to strength

Could you try a self heating mat under him or even something simple like some foil backed bubble wrap under his blanket?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Glad Seb is going from strength to strength
> 
> Could you try a self heating mat under him or even something simple like some foil backed bubble wrap under his blanket?


I've got some of those self heating mats, the ones with the foil back that goes into a furry type pillow case, Seb doesn't like the noise of them, he's a bit funny with certain sounds. Fussy little so and so


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb has been for a little stroll around the living room  I thought you'd like to see how well he's doing :Cat :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

THIS ^^^^^^ IS SIMPLY AMAZING!!!!!




He is walking and sitting completely normally!!!! Maybe a little wobbly, but he will have some muscle wastage from being off his legs and off his food for a little bit. Once he gets a bit more meat on those bones he will be running along nicely xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh wow he is doing really well. Bless him. 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely video - great to see how well he is managing to get about :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw bless him, he is a lot steadier than I thought he would be! Just need to get a bit more meat on those skinny little hip bones, he's still gorgeous though! :Kiss


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He looks a lot steadier than I thought he would, good boy Seb xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done dear Seb! So good to see him having a nice gentle little walk about, thank you for sharing x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I think that Seb is doing brilliantly . He's much steadier than I was expecting and I'm sure that he's much better than my Monty was 2 weeks after his accident.

It was lovely to see him doing so well @sarahecp. Thanks for posting.

Naughty Ro .He'll be trying to open the cage next.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's walking so well, I love his meowing & skinny tail :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow , well done Seb , a little wobbly but you told us all about it and sure with lots of yummy nosh and mummy love you will be 100% soon xxx so lovely to see you up and about wee ginger man , lots of healing vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh Seb! he is doing so so well and albeit a little wobbly he is getting there bless him! Sarah I'm so pleased for you! Xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, that is amazing :Happy you go Seb xx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Waw he's doing brilliantly! My Harry clearly thinks so too as he was supposed to be sleeping but sat bolt upright when he heard Seb's miaow!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow he looks amazing considering it was such a short time ago he had his op! The look on his face is determination, he wants to be back running around and I really do believe he will in no time!!


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow! Well done Seb! He'll be back to his usual self in no time.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is looking fantastic! It's amazing how quickly they recover. 

Keep it up Seb xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx

Seb's my little trooper and truly amazing and wonderful 

You can see the determination on his little face and you wouldn't think he had his op only 10 days ago. When he's walking around he gets a little quicker, that's why I closed the door, didn't want him trying to get up the stairs cos I knew he'd definitely try!

Looking back to those couple of days he was at home before he had his op he was in an awful lot of pain  he cried when he tried to move and when he tried to used the litter tray  when I had to support him in the tray he got stressed and upset about it too  
I'm so so glad they decided to operate so quickly, seeing him in pain and hearing him cry was heartbreaking  I now look at him and smile because I know he's on the mend and getting stronger by the day 

We need to get some meat back on those legs and hips  



























Having a sleep after his little stroll :Joyful









You can see his fur growing back in this pic :Happy









He's now fast asleep and should now settle for the night, that's if Ro doesn't wake him up bashing on the cage  :Smuggrin


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He looks great despite the indignity of a bald tush and he has got a mean Jagger swagger and has all his PF fans ooing. Hope you are getting a bit of rest x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my gosh how cute is he all tucked up having a wee nap!!!!! bless him!!!! Beautiful Seb! :Kiss


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't press 'like' on that video hard enough! So so happy Seb has pulled through so well!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm very proud of you both . He is fantabulous


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I must be thinking about him a lot as I had a dream on Saturday night that Seb had become the mascot of Sainsbury's lol!!! We were in the High Wycombe branch and there were loads of giant stuffed Seb toys hanging from the ceiling and a man dressed up as Seb wandering around the store ROFL!!!!!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That's absolutely amazing. He's improved by leaps and bounds. It's so nice seeing him walking around.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Sarah I apologise I totally missed this.
Seb is looking amazing not nearly as unsteady as I expected him to be.He will soon be back to full fitness,once he strengthens those muscles


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I must be thinking about him a lot as I had a dream on Saturday night that Seb had become the mascot of Sainsbury's lol!!! We were in the High Wycombe branch and there were loads of giant stuffed Seb toys hanging from the ceiling and a man dressed up as Seb wandering around the store ROFL!!!!!


Can I have a glass of whatever it was you had on Saturday night, please .


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@huckybuck hahaha!!! Maybe we would have more chance of getting a Seb toy than Mog toy in that case!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Yo Cuz , I see'z you haz bin caught on ze CCTV camera on ze way home from ze pub  I fink you needz to take some more water'z wiff it  
Come to fink of itz why waz I not invitedz ,Iz could of helped you homez







*


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I must be thinking about him a lot as I had a dream on Saturday night that Seb had become the mascot of Sainsbury's lol!!! We were in the High Wycombe branch and there were loads of giant stuffed Seb toys hanging from the ceiling and a man dressed up as Seb wandering around the store ROFL!!!!!


:Hilarious I so wish this was true!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so pleased to see Seb on the mend.


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I must be thinking about him a lot as I had a dream on Saturday night that Seb had become the mascot of Sainsbury's lol!!! We were in the High Wycombe branch and there were loads of giant stuffed Seb toys hanging from the ceiling and a man dressed up as Seb wandering around the store ROFL!!!!!


Did the fella have a shaved rear? :Sorry:Angelic


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I went back to work today and was absolutely dreading leaving Seb. My morning didn't start off too great, I'd turned the alarm off and went back to sleep and got woken by my OH at 5 to 6 asking if I was going to work!! The boys obviously wanted a lie in too as none of them woke me 

Seb had another good and comfortable night and not a peep out of him  

After running around like a blue arse fly I got into work for 6:50 phew! I was panicking all morning and couldn't wait to get home to him, took early lunch just after 11, got home and he was fine   he'd eaten and had a wee  and probably slept most of the morning. I tidied his cage, gave him lunch and went back to work. 3:30 couldn't come quick enough to leave work to get home to him, again he was absolutley fine when I got home  

Now today is over I do feel a little bit better that he was ok on his own  












huckybuck said:


> I must be thinking about him a lot as I had a dream on Saturday night that Seb had become the mascot of Sainsbury's lol!!! We were in the High Wycombe branch and there were loads of giant stuffed Seb toys hanging from the ceiling and a man dressed up as Seb wandering around the store ROFL!!!!!


Lol   

Stuffed Seb toys hanging from the ceiling could be a premonition of him swinging like a monkey from the top of his cage in a few weeks time   



buffie said:


> Can I have a glass of whatever it was you had on Saturday night, please .


I'd love some too  



buffie said:


> *Yo Cuz , I see'z you haz bin caught on ze CCTV camera on ze way home from ze pub  I fink you needz to take some more water'z wiff it
> Come to fink of itz why waz I not invitedz ,Iz could of helped you homez
> 
> 
> ...


Yo! Cuz! Soz didn't haz timez to invitez anyonez, haz to sneakz outz quickz beforez the slavez hearz me  Itz woz a gud nitez  I'm notz surez wotz happenz to mez trouserz tho!  Youz canz come next timez  



Cookies mum said:


> Did the fella have a shaved rear? :Sorry:Angelic


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless you, you must feel so relieved! Well done beautiful Seb for doing so well today!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Phew glad it all went well, I bet you hated every minute you were away from him.
I hate to think what you will be like when he finally gets his freedom the crate   xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased all was ok and I'm sure in a day or so Seb will be used to his new routine.

In my dream all the Seb's had big smiley faces so I take that as a premonition of what's to come


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So pleased to see Seb looking and doing so well x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Great news that today went well. 
xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Onwards and upwards young Seb xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

its lovely seeing him doing so well


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased Seb is doing well. I can imagine how worried you were having to leave him. He is so good staying in his cage without any complaints. How much longer is he on cage rest Hun?

Viv xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

He is looking so good, is it wrong I want to stroke his peach fuzzy shaved bum


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So pleased our boy is doing so well, he looks amazing, and can I have a Seb toy too please?!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is looking fantastic....got a good pair of lungs on him though eh?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Afternoon all and thank you  xxx

Seb really is doing so well   I'm so happy that he is improving and getting stronger by the day   he had another good night and I didn't turn the alarm off, though I wanted to 

He still has a bit of soft poo this morning and only going once a day, I'll mention it to the vet when we go on Thursday if he still has it, but I'm still thinking it's the Metacam.

I tidied his cage this morning and he tried to climb over me  he's a very determined boy 

I had a meeting this morning so didn't get home for lunch until a little bit later and he was fine when I got home 

I let him have a little wander around the living room when I got home from work, he is walking a little better, still unsteady and gets a little bit quicker each time  he even got in his play tunnel and turned around in there 


















I'm so so pleased with how well he is doing  






















vivien said:


> I am so pleased Seb is doing well. I can imagine how worried you were having to leave him. He is so good staying in his cage without any complaints. How much longer is he on cage rest Hun?
> 
> Viv xx


You should hear him complaining now he's gone back in the cage! I think the whole of Wycombe can hear him! 

He's done a week today so 5 more weeks left.



MontyMaude said:


> He is looking so good, is it wrong I want to stroke his peach fuzzy shaved bum


Of course not  it feels sooo lovely and soft :Happy:Happy



Paddypaws said:


> He is looking fantastic....got a good pair of lungs on him though eh?


He sure has for a little cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Your updates just get better and better,so happy for you and the gorgeous ginger man xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww Seb in the tunnel!!! He's probably thinking if I hide in here I won't have to go back to my cage!  He's looking brilliant Sarah! Keep doing well Seb! :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh that week has gone super quickly!!!

So pleased he likes his tunnel and is showing some determination to get up and about lol!!! Hoping all goes well with his visit Thursday!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad work went ok and Seb was fine chilling. The photos show him looked so much more robust over the last 2 days xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am glad Seb is doing so well! He will be back to himself in no time at all  Such a strong boy! xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have just read your update . He is doing so well. Bless his little heart I love the picture of him in his tunnel. You made me laugh about the whole of Wycombe hearing him complain . Give the gorgeous little man a hug from me 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's wonderful to see the fantastic progress that Seb is making :Cat


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

So lovely to see Seb make such excellent progress, he'll be back to his usual self in no time!  x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb had another good night last night  and was fine when I came home at lunchtime  and when I got in from work  he's still bright and happy  

He's had a bit of dire rear, so I've cooked some fish, hopefully that settles his tummy.

I check his stitches a few times a day, his wounds are looking really good and healing nicely  but I noticed a bit of blue missing! Someone's been a naughty boy and pulled one out  I found it on his blanket when I was tidying his cage. So much for leaving them alone.

This is what I came home to at lunch time  









And this was just now, trying to get the belt from my dressing gown 









Our vet appointment is at 5:15 tomorrow and Ro will be joining Seb for a check up too


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Ro looks very comfy up there! :Hilarious Glad to hear Seb is still doing so well!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope all goes well tomorrow @sarahecp lovely to see him doing so well. Bless Ro, is he looking after his brother or winding him up?! x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

That's it Roman you guard your brothers cage!!!  Seb is just adorable with his little paw out! I want to kiss it!! :Kiss I hope it goes well tomorrow for Seb and Roman! Xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Smoosh said:


> Ro looks very comfy up there! :Hilarious Glad to hear Seb is still doing so well!





Ali71 said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow @sarahecp lovely to see him doing so well. Bless Ro, is he looking after his brother or winding him up?! x





popcornsmum said:


> That's it Roman you guard your brothers cage!!!  Seb is just adorable with his little paw out! I want to kiss it!! :Kiss I hope it goes well tomorrow for Seb and Roman! Xxx


Thank you  xxx

I think Ro's doing a bit of everything up there, at the moment sleeping but mostly keeping an eye on Seb's food  

I will update when I get back from the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

A nice bit of brotherly love going on there :Happy. Love his paw coming on, nice to see he feels like playing . Hope all goes well for them both tomorrow & he doesn't pull out any more stitches!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love how Ro is guarding him!!!!!

And that Seb's playing - that just shows how well in himself he must be feeling. 

If he's got one stitch out that's one less the vet will have to do lol!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like Seb is doing really well, lovely to see the pic of him with his guardian!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just popped in to wish Seb luck for his stitch removal tomorrow. Perhaps you should expect a reduction in the bill as he's started the job himself.

Sending positive, ( and heavy ) vibes for Ro too. Hoping that all will be well. Fingers crossed that his blood and weight will be fine and that you'll be given the "thumbs up, nothing to worry about" message.

xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those positive PF vibes for tomorrow - go Seb!! :Happy


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

They are both gorgeous boys. Ro looks fab. Seb will walk it tomorrow!!

Stitches will be out in before you know it


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

That tickled me, him taking a swipe at your dressing gown belt! My two do that and it's most definitely a sign of things getting back to normal!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for updating. Naughty Seb pulling his stitch out  I love the way Ro is looking after Seb bless him. I hope all goes well with Ro and Seb today. 

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just dropped by to add my "good luck vibes" for today.Paws crossed it all goes well,cant see why it wont,Seb looks well on his way to a full recovery xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww I'm so happy seb is getting better and quickly by the looks of things.
Ro looks like a king on top of the cage! He's a fine specimen isn't he?!
Cheeky seb and the pawing at your dressing gown


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry I've only just checked in, I'm so pleased to see how well Seb is doing! He's coming along amazingly considering it was only a couple of weeks ago he had his surgery! Lovely to see him have a little potter around! 
Ro is so cute looking after his brother :Kiss

I hope all goes well with his check up today, and I hope he doesn't give you too much grief over the next few weeks! I don't think you tricky understand how loud they are and how horrid it is ignoring their pleas to escape a cage until you're faced with it 
Belle went out to a show a few weeks ago, I don't think she's forgotten about the cage, you could hear her yelling from across the hall


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Seb is amazing, You'd never think it was not even a month since his accident! Good luck for the check up later hun xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Iv got an upset tum with metacsm . It cleared very quickly x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Evening all and thank you  xxx

All went well at the vets  vet was really pleased with Seb and said he's doing really well considering what he's been through and it only being 2 weeks today since his operation.

I showed her the video of him walking and then she got him to walk around. She said he is doing fantastic  and what a difference from the video. She said his right leg is doing well too 

She said to continue with letting him out of the cage for 5-10 minutes a day, this will allow him to stretch more and help his muscles as he will have some muscle wastage.

He had his stitches out, what was left of them and she said he's healed nicely 

He's also gained a little bit of weight  which is great as he'd lost about half a kg.

He's booked in to have his X-rays on 5th Feb, he'll need to be sedated so will have to be starved over night. He will also have another check up that day too.

I mentioned about Seb having soft poo and dire rear yesterday (no poo today) and she said that it's more than likely caused by the Metacam and we can stop it, he would finish it tomorrow anyway.

All went well with Ro's check up, he has gained weight  He's now back up to 6kg from 5.8kg. Vet wants us to continue with monthly weight checks, she was happy that he'd gained and at the moment isn't concerned that any bloods or investigations need to be done 

A great vet visit  

I'm so happy and pleased both my boys are doing great


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just wondering how things went at the vets today. Fingers crossed that the visit for both Seb and Ro went smoothly and that those boys aren't giving you anything else to worry about.

xx

Whoops, cross posted with the above.

Wonderful news. I'm so happy for you and the boys. It seemed clear that Seb was doing very well but its reassuring to know that Ro has also been given the thumbs up. I know that it will be a whole weight off your mind @sarahecp.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

A big Yay for Seb and what a beautiful smile he has in that pic!!!  I am so happy for you, Seb and Ro! What great news!  Cuddles, kisses and strokes all round! :Kiss


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's great news
Onwards and upwards. Coming off metacam is good.x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a fabulous update,great news that both boys are doing well.
Love the smug grin on Sebs face xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh @sarahecp that's fantastic news, well done to your two lovely boys! Great to hear that the vet is pleased with Seb's progress since his operation, I hope he continues to go from strength to strength. Good boy Ro for chubbing up a bit too. Bet you are chuffed to bits x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So pleased to hear this news, well done all round!


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent news.Go Seb!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's marvellous news for both of your boys . I can't believe it's two weeks already since the operation  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just look at that smile :Cat So pleased that both Seb and Ro are doing well


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's how you boys should be for your mum!!! All looking good for 2016.......

So pleased for you and Seb looks so good he really does xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Well done Beautiful Seb!! :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That's great news Sarah . I am so pleased for you. Give ve them both a big hug from me. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx I'm over the moon and soooo happy that Seb is doing so well   and that Ro is too  

That two weeks has gone quick and it will be three weeks tomorrow that this all happened 

Seb is looking good, in fact I think he looks fantastic   he's happy, bright and in good spirits  

He had a little play before bed and even used his back legs to give his candy cane a good kicking  

















His fur is coming through a bit more and I can see his tabby stripes more too  

He's now fast asleep :Cat so time for me to go or I'll be turning the alarm off again in the morning 

Night night xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all  xxx I'm over the moon and soooo happy that Seb is doing so well   and that Ro is too
> 
> That two weeks has gone quick and it will be three weeks tomorrow that this all happened
> 
> ...


There they go ,my eyes are leaking again ,Bless his little cotton socks, he is a real "Super Trooper" 
Night night super slave xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Evening all and thank you  xxx
> 
> All went well at the vets  vet was really pleased with Seb and said he's doing really well considering what he's been through and it only being 2 weeks today since his operation.
> 
> ...


He looks so happy! Glad to hear both check ups went well.


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

He looks so happy and content in the pics, bet he feels much better without the stitches


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all   xxx

Seb had another good night   though he was shouting his head off at 4:15 this morning! Let him have 5 minutes walk around while I sorted and tidied the cage.

He's had a poo! A little soft bit and a little firm bit 

I left him snuggled up under his blanket fast asleep :Happy



buffie said:


> There they go ,my eyes are leaking again ,Bless his little cotton socks, he is a real "Super Trooper"
> Night night super slave xx


I didn't think I had any tears left I've cried so much in the last 3 weeks but they still keep coming.

He defiantly is a Super Trooper 

xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@sarahecp im not surprised bless you! but Seb is doing amazingly! He is a little Super Seb!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Fantastic news for both your boys!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So glad to see Seb doing so well hes a little trooper and glad Ro went well at vets too. How is Frankie?


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Just caught up with this thread and im so pleased that Seb is getting on so well. Just love the picture of Roman sitting on top of his cage aswell  xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad all has gone well for both of them. Seb looks so pleased with himself in the first pic


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

So glad all went well for them both! I shed a little tear when I saw the most recent photo of Seb, he looks amazing and so much better. Can even see his little bits of fur coming through  such a strong, amazing boy xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

All is really good with Seb  I think he feels a lot better that his stitches are out, they must have been itching like mad, he seems more relaxed and been stretching a bit more. He's had a little walk around and hid in the tunnel when he knew it was time to go back in the cage, they're not silly are they? He soon came out when I got the treats, he'll probably remember that for next time 



Gallifreyangirl said:


> So glad to see Seb doing so well hes a little trooper and glad Ro went well at vets too. How is Frankie?


Frankie is great   and not causing me any concern  

Here's my little black bear chilling on the bed


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Update on Seb, he's been doing really well   been coming out of his cage for a stretch and a walk around the living room a couple of times a day, I've been extending the time a little bit. He does seem to be walking a little better. I will try to get another video later, the last one I took was last Sunday so you can see the difference.

He's getting a bit fed up when it's time to go back in, lots of shouting but soon gives up when he knows I'm not giving in.

His poo is back to normal and he's eating really well  I can see he's put on a little weight too 

I noticed yesterday afternoon he has what looks like bruising on his back, doesn't bother him when I touch him there, unless it's delayed post op bruising or OH says it could be his patten or skin pigments.

A few pic but they're not great.


























He does have some tiny dark hairs coming through as well as some ginger fuzz 

This morning watching TV


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Update on Seb, he's been doing really well   been coming out of his cage for a stretch and a walk around the living room a couple of times a day, I've been extending the time a little bit. He does seem to be walking a little better. I will try to get another video later, the last one I took was last Sunday so you can see the difference.
> 
> He's getting a bit fed up when it's time to go back in, lots of shouting but soon gives up when he knows I'm not giving in.
> 
> ...


Seb you look fabulous wee man!:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He looks amazing and you can barely make out the scars now!!! He has healed so well hopefully it's the same inside as out. 

I wonder if the "bruising" is his pigment too? As long as he isn't bothered that's the main thing. 

Keep going little man onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Aww bless him, I love that photo sat on the sofa, Seb looks so regal. :Kiss


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely to see him looking so chilled and relaxed,how long does he have to go now before he can be "released "   xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

He's looking fantastic! xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Bless him! I read that bruising is normal after they have an op, it's just where the skin is healing, Poppy had some on her spay scar but it's fading now


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Aw bless him! He is looking fantastic and I am so glad he's doing so well! going from strength to strength! Xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

He looks amazing, beautiful brave boy!
Lots of healing purrs from P&M!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking absolutely fabulous gorgeous boy! As is Frank! Sorry I missed that post!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

He looks fabulous!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx



buffie said:


> Lovely to see him looking so chilled and relaxed,how long does he have to go now before he can be "released "   xx


Tuesday 12th he would have done 2 weeks of his sentence, official release date should be 9th Feb, no time taken off for good behaviour 

All depends though on what the vet says when he has his X-rays and check up on 5th Feb.

xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all  xxx
> 
> Tuesday 12th he would have done 2 weeks of his sentence, official release date should be 9th Feb, no time taken off for good behaviour
> 
> ...


Just in time for my birthday party!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all  xxx
> 
> Tuesday 12th he would have done 2 weeks of his sentence, *official release date should be 9th Feb, no time taken off for good behaviour *
> 
> ...





oliviarussian said:


> *Just in time for my birthday party*!!!!


...........and Meeko's on the 13th of Feb , We could make it a joint Birthday/Release day PF party


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

buffie said:


> ...........and Meeko's on the 13th of Feb , We could make it a joint Birthday/Release day PF party


At who's house?????? Can you not imagine the carnage!!!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> *At who's house*?????? Can you not imagine the carnage!!!!!!


Seb's of course,we don't want him having to travel so soon after being "released"


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful Seb I'm so very proud and pleased with your progress :Kiss

Sending gentle hugs from me and special headbutts from ginkgo xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Just in time for my birthday party!!!!





buffie said:


> ...........and Meeko's on the 13th of Feb , We could make it a joint Birthday/Release day PF party





oliviarussian said:


> At who's house?????? Can you not imagine the carnage!!!!!!





buffie said:


> Seb's of course,we don't want him having to travel so soon after being "released"


The slave sayz we can haz big partyz at my housez to celebratez burfdayz and l'z gettinz outz  everyonez iz welcomez


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Yo Cuz didz I hearz right ,Itz Partyz at your houze........Wheeeeeeeeeeeee'z  I'll start gettin'z the supplies in 





















*


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> *Yo Cuz didz I hearz right ,Itz Partyz at your houze........Wheeeeeeeeeeeee'z  I'll start gettin'z the supplies in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo! Cuz, youz didz  we gonna haz soooo much fun! :Woot Don't forgetz the Dreamies 

Iz hopez my trouserz haz growed back by then!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Yo! Cuz, youz didz  we gonna haz soooo much fun! :Woot Don't forgetz the Dreamies
> 
> Iz hopez my trouserz haz growed back by then!


Don't worryz Cuz I'll bringz a pair of minez I haz lotz of spare pantz,My mumz always saying she haz 'nuff to knit ze new pairz


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

He looks fantastic! I'm so happy to hear how well he's doing, what a brave boy! I love the pic of him watching TV :Cat


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Don't worryz Cuz I'll bringz a pair of minez I haz lotz of spare pantz,My mumz always saying she haz 'nuff to knit ze new pairz


Cool, I can haz Meeko pantz


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It was 2 weeks yesterday that my little ginger man has been home and 3 weeks tomorrow since his op.

He is doing really well   he's getting a bit quicker with his walking though he still has difficulty with his right leg, like the vet said, that can take several months and I'm sure it will only get better and stronger with time.

He's still coming out a couple of times a day but I'm starting to panic when he goes behind furniture in case he tries to jump or climb, he's not attempted to do so as yet but can't take my eyes off him just in case.

The last couple of days he's been reaching to the top of the cage and having a good old stretch, just as long as it's only stretching and not swinging like a monkey or I will be having a heart attack 

I'm soooo pleased and happy with his progress and how he's doing  

I spoke to the vet at Davies yesterday to give him an update, he was very pleased with Seb's progress from what I told him. I mentioned the bruise like markings and he said that it sounds like delayed post op bruising and it's nothing to worry about. He said he will speak to me after he receives Seb's X-rays to discuss the next steps going forward, unless I have any concerns in the mean time to give him a call.

I've got a couple of videos but having a few issues uploading to YouTube, once I've sorted it I'll post them up.

Here are a couple of recent pics  

Chilling  









Snuggling  









You can see his ginger fuzz growing back in these pics


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh @sarahecp Seb is looking sooooo well and adorable! I just want to kiss his little face! :Kiss I'm so happy he's doing so well and so pleased for you! Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks so fantastic, I can really see the improvement in him :Kiss. I'm glad so far he's been a good patient for you . When does he have his next X-ray? xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He looks so so well. That fuzz is coming on a treat. He looks such a cutesy under his blanket. 

I am so glad all is going well and he is languishing in his cage having a good old stretch. Does he like a bit of a scratch off you as I don't know but he might be itchy growing back that coat xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looking good there Seb,keep it up and you will soon be back to your old self


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> Oh @sarahecp Seb is looking sooooo well and adorable! I just want to kiss his little face! :Kiss I'm so happy he's doing so well and so pleased for you! Xx


Thank you  xxx

I've given him a kiss for you :Kiss



Matrod said:


> He looks so fantastic, I can really see the improvement in him :Kiss. I'm glad so far he's been a good patient for you . When does he have his next X-ray? xx


Thank you  xxx

He's being extremely good, which is not like Seb 

5th Feb is booked for X-rays and check up.



bluecordelia said:


> He looks so so well. That fuzz is coming on a treat. He looks such a cutesy under his blanket.
> 
> I am so glad all is going well and he is languishing in his cage having a good old stretch. Does he like a bit of a scratch off you as I don't know but he might be itchy growing back that coat xxxx


Thank you xxx

I think he's very itchy, he keeps licking the baldy area, when I'm giving him fuss and a brush I gently rub the fuzzy bits, the look on his face says, thanks that's nice, do it again!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Looking good there Seb,keep it up and you will soon be back to your old self


Thanks Buffie  xxx

He soon will be but I do think he's enjoying all the extra fuss and attention he is getting


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Bless him. A gentle scratch coming his way. Can his vet give therapeutic laser therapy? I am sure my policy extended last time to include this. It helps regrowth. I know he is growing fine but it really boosted Iv esp on bald areas. The itching must be like having an itch you can't get at. X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty sends love and kisses to Seb, you know how much she loves a ginger boy, especially without his trousers :Shamefullyembarrased.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Seb does look very chilled (and uber gorgeous!) 

I'm so pleased that he is doing so well xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Seb is looking absolutely gorgeous. I am so glad he is on the mend. 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking fantastic there Ginger man  Glad to hear how well he is doing Sarah :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw Seb looks so happy! I love his fuzzy bits lol xxx :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww he's got baby down. It's growing back really quickly now!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks Buffie  xxx
> 
> He soon will be but I do think he's enjoying all the extra fuss and attention he is getting


I'll bet he is  He has his slaves exactly where he wants them and he wont be letting them off lightly   xx


----------



## susanna_b (Dec 1, 2009)

Aw what a sweetie. So cute wrapped up in his blanket. Glad he's doing well, cats are so resilient.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh wow isn't he doing fantastically.... But well Riley did say...

Yo dudz stop flashingz!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks all  xxx



bluecordelia said:


> Bless him. A gentle scratch coming his way. Can his vet give therapeutic laser therapy? I am sure my policy extended last time to include this. It helps regrowth. I know he is growing fine but it really boosted Iv esp on bald areas. The itching must be like having an itch you can't get at. X


It's not something I've thought about, but now you mention it I will talk to my vet about it. I'm not sure if he will need it, but have been thinking of physio or complementary therapy, I'll speak to my vet about both.



Charity said:


> Bunty sends love and kisses to Seb, you know how much she loves a ginger boy, especially without his trousers :Shamefullyembarrased.
> 
> View attachment 259061


Fanks beautiful Bunty, lovez, hugz and big kissez to youz too :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

Will youz still lovez me wen my trouserz growz backz?



buffie said:


> I'll bet he is  He has his slaves exactly where he wants them and he wont be letting them off lightly   xx


I've been giving him a brush, I stopped and he dragged my hand closer with his paw for me to carry on, and of course I did  



nicolaa123 said:


> Oh wow isn't he doing fantastically.... But well Riley did say...
> 
> Yo dudz stop flashingz!!


Yo! Dude don't tellz me the slave haz been puttingz photoz on herez again ov mez wiv no pantz on 

Iz just seez itz :Woot everyonez canz seez my bitz


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Seb is looking fabulous I love his little fuzzy bits, think he needs a fig leaf to preserve his modesty though!:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I iz gonna luv you more wiv your trousers Seb coz there'll be more of you to luv sweetie xv


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww, he looks so cute snuggled up!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> *Seb is looking fabulous I love his little fuzzy bits*, think he needs a fig leaf to preserve his modesty though!:Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Seb is looking fantastic and I am so glad he is doing so well! Great to see his ginger fur coming back through, he'll have it all back in no time at all  xxx


----------



## andrewjacson (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree he looks amazing and sweet boy. Oh bless him. The pic on the sofa is lovely and he looks almost half human with his skinny leg. Awesome post and I also have a cat. Her name is Rossy and she is very cute. I also love his poses and his smiley eyes! He could be modelling the latest fashions for boy cats.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Had a night away from the PC and I miss a Seb update! He's looking really good Sarah. Well done nursey.....

Keep it up little man, lovin the bum fluff  xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Seb looks so gorgeous and snuggly in his blanket which is probably a good thing now its got colder - he doesn't want to get a chilly bott!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Seb is looking fabulous I love his little fuzzy bits, think he needs a fig leaf to preserve his modesty though!:Hilarious





buffie said:


>


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I should perhaps have said "fuzzy patches" as I did not, in fact, mean his actual bits!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so glad he's looking so well


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Really pleased to see Seb doing so well.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Seb is looking so well, im so pleased. He looks so lovely and cuddly in that blanket xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

seb is looking so well and so cute in his blanket


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww I'm ready to tickle that ginger fuzz. So glad he's doing well. Wishing Seb a full and speedy recovery! 
You're just a wonderful kitty nurse


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking good...soon all will be just memory...except mummy's grey hair that is!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Bless little Seb he looks to be taking everything in his stride, so pleased he is doing well. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought I'd give you an update on Seb  today is 4 weeks since his op and Tuesday he'd done 3 weeks on cage rest.

He's doing really well  apart from getting bored, I've ordered a couple of puzzle feeders and see how he gets on with those. He's not been interested in any cat games on the iPad. My OH is going to sort something out to raise the cage up so he can have a nosey out the window.

He's been shouting, eating, sleeping and shouting more! I give him as much fuss, grooming and attention as I can, I talk to him and read to him and he really does enjoy it all  He's trashed the cage quite a few times and also half flooded it by tipping over the water bowl, if I hadn't seen him with my own eyes Ro would have got the blame. I've got some of those absorbent pads to line the bottom of the cage, the ones that are for children's beds in case of accidents and also use Pampers or Huggies absorbent changing pads, I defiantly recommend them. When he's finished eating he'll drag his blanket over to cover his plate, he's also done the same to cover the litter tray. He sure is keeping me in my toes.

He's walking a lot better  still having trouble with his right leg, sometimes he crosses his back legs when walking. He looks and feels like he's put on a bit more weight. And his fur is growing more too.

The bruising doesn't look as blue but has spread to a wider area. Looks a bit like a damp patch on a ceiling, it looks a bit scabby but it's not, it feels lovely and soft 

He's had his first attempt to climb on to the sofa, I nearly had a heart attack  he didn't fall but kind of slumped down on the floor and meowed. His legs are defiantly not strong enough yet to do any climbing or jumping.

I'm still having trouble uploading videos to YouTube, I will try to sort this out over the weekend when I have some more time, I've got quite a few vids now.

Here are a few pics :Cat

My serious look 









Sitting back and relaxing :Happy









Bruising. Ouchie! 









Having a little stroll 









Please can we have some treats now?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhh look at Seb! He's doing so well and looking amazingly handsome! Bless his bruising but it looks like he's healing well! And I just love the pic of him and Roman deserving treats!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful brave Seb, I just want to scoop him up and give him massive hug x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He looks and sounds like he's doing fantastically well! 

The bruising is much worse than it was a week ago but if Nanny Dora's wise words mean anything it's as the bruising comes out, inside is healing and once the bruising has gone you are completely better! 

Hopefully in a week or so's time it will all have gone!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update darling  he's such a brave boy! Fingers crossed your OH gets creative and finds a safe and efficient way to place the cage closer to a window so Seb can enjoy some 'cat tv'

Daisy thinks he's a really handsome fella even without his trousers on


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for the update! He's just going from strength to strength and such a strong, brave boy! 

I bet he'll love to be able to look out of the window  I'm so glad he's doing well! Xxx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Aw brave little boy, it's so nice to see him looking so bright and doing so well.x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's looking so good Sarah & I think it's positive that he tried to jump on the sofa, it shows he's getting some strength back, but don't do it again though just yet Seb . I love the photo of him & Ro waiting for their treats


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Great to see new photos of him and hear his progress, he is such a fighter and I love that the fur is growing back. It looks cute!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's obviously making a very good recovery - he looks great :Cat Keep it up Seb - and no trying to jump up for a while yet


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Sarah,Seb is looking fantastic.When you think back to what he has been through he is doing so well to be where he is now.
It must be really scary when he is out for a stroll wondering what is going to attempt this time  xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sorry Seb but you can't look serious with that tail lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr and Mrs T send loving headbutts to their friend and said to tell Seb 'bruise purple' is the in colour this winter. Lovely to see him so alert and mobile bless him. Love that tail xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update Sarah, Seb is doing really well. He must be feeling better in himself as he is trying to get on the sofa bless him. I love the picture of Roman and Seb waiting patiently for their treats. It took weeks for Yogi to gain strength in his legs when he lost his muscle mass. But he got there in the end. His legs are still weak and most of the time he will get where he wants to go, and if not he will shout very loudly for help.  I do feel for Seb as he must be so bored, but it is doing him good as he seems to be progressing very well. With a lot of help from his meowmy 

Viv xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update Sarah 
How are you coping? It is hard to imagine what us humans go through if you have never experienced any accident/illness or the ultimate with our pets.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Seb is looking fantastic and utterly gorgeous, I am glad to hear he is keeping you on your toes! You'll have to get more creative Seb my boy!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks for the update seb looks wonderful , awww how cute waiting for their treats


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx

He is looking great, isn't he? :Cat And he's come so far  I think the progress and improvements he is making is fantastic  I'm just so happy :Happy :Happy


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

He looks fab. I love his little half shaved tail. Glad he's doing so well


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Seb, you are looking so lovely! I hope your mama gave you lots of treats for sitting so nicely!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry I have not been on line so much, and I am just catching up! Seb looks amazing, he is doing so well Sarah, what a great nurse! Love their little faces waiting for a treat x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He looks like a lion in the picture showing his bruise but then his tail looks like a feather duster in the next!! Seriously he looks great and happy. Well done. 

Xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Seb is looking wonderful Sarah 

Ginkgo says he can borrow his trousers! Xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Seb is looking so well and it's nice to see his fur starting to come back in he's been so good.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

He is looking amazing!!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

So pleased at how well he's doing. Love that last photo of the pair of them like butter wouldnt melt!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

How is our favourite boy?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Can we have another update on Seb please  Sending fresh healing vibes his way xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> How is our favourite boy?





Ragdollsfriend said:


> Can we have another update on Seb please  Sending fresh healing vibes his way xx


^^^^^^^^ ......what they said .We need to know how PF's favourite Ginger Man is getting on


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

buffie said:


> ^^^^^^^^ ......what they said .We need to know how PF's favourite Ginger Man is getting on


Ditto to that!! X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for not updating sooner. Ive posted some pics of my little ginger man, hope that makes up for not updating  xxx

Seb is still doing really well thanks  4 weeks yesterday of cage rest done, 2 more to go, hopefully. Everything crossed.

He's still crossing his back legs when he walks, I've not noticed an improvement as yet with his right leg, hopefully that will get stronger as the time goes on.

I've been extending his time out of the cage and I'm finding the later in the evening he comes out, he settles and sleeps better during the night, since I've been doing that I don't hear him until my alarm goes off in the morning. He's not attempted to climb or jump since he tried to climb on the sofa, he obviously knows his limits. Though he has initiated play with Ro and Ro has been gentle with him and not his usual rough self.

The puzzle treat feeders have arrived they have been keeping him more occupied  one of my sisters sent him a little pressie, it's called Cat's Mouse Hunt, he'll play with it for 10 minutes and then gets bored,

I do feel for him as I know he just wants to be out of that cage and back to his normal self causing mischief again


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh Sarah I just logged on at the right time to see Seb's pictures he looks amazing. I especially love the first one in his tunnel he's gorgeous. He's doing so well you must be so proud of your little boy, and that lion tail is the sweetest thing ever :Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely update and pics Sarah .Seb is looking well and seems to be managing to occupy himself as best he can.
Some how I think it will be a case of "light blue touch paper and stand well back" when the day comes to turn him loose  xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear how well he's doing! It must feel like an awfully long time to be on cage rest, but hopefully not too long left. Fingers and paws crossed. I'm sure he'll make up for the lost time on the mischief front. 

The last pic is my favourite one - what a sweet expression!! Has absolutely reinforced 'ginger boy' as top of my 'cat wish list'! :Happy


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for Seb's update Sarah. I love the pictures of him. Poor lad must be so bored. But it is for his own good bless him. He's such a handsome boy bless him 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He looks fabulous!!! It's lovely to see him enjoying himself. I think he looks like he's put some weight back on too xxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Purrrfect update, many thanks! You can really tell his playful spirit is back in full form  And just great you've discovered the later you have a play session the better Seb sleeps. And you as well it seems  I'm topping up the healing vibes for his legs to keep getting stronger so he can walk properly as soon as possible xx Is Seb on any joint supplements or extra Omega 3?

Did you manage to find a way to put Seb's cage closer to a window?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

He looks so well! Love the picture of him nomming on his toy. He's a beaut, and you've done so well helping him get better x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww Seb!! He is looking so so good and I love his little tunnel face!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks amazing :Kiss I just love the crazy tunnel face! :Smuggrin


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Seb looks fantastic. . He looks so relaxed and much more comfortable now. All credit to you @sarahecp for making his cage rest as stress free as is humanly possible.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx

I'm sorry for the lack of updates, I've not been feeling too well in myself lately, I'm also feeling so tired, physically and mentally and just feeling a bit fed up too, but knowing my Seb is on the road to recovery keeps me going at the moment. I will try to update and get on here a bit more.

@Ragdollsfriend I've been looking into some joint supplements and from how the salmon oil has helped Viv's @vivien Yogi I've ordered some. I'm going to speak to my vet next Friday when Seb has his check up and X-rays about physio and complementary therapy to see if that will help him.

We've abandoned the idea of raising the cage at the window, I've showed him out of the window a couple of times and he gets a bit too excited and then starts getting upset and starts scratching to get out of the living room door and meowing loudly.

Frank being Frank usually likes to do his own thing but he's been spending more time in the living room with us, I think he's missing his cuddle buddy and the feelings are mutual from Seb. Seb gets excited when he sees Frank, puts his paws through the bars of the cage to touch Frank 

I've been feeding Frank in the living room so they can eat and be together. Frank usually gets stressed with closed doors but he's been fine when spending time with Seb.

Ro has taken a liking to the cage, when Seb has his time out Ro is straight in there, and won't get out 

Me and my best buddy :Joyful

















Having a good sniff and a good stretch  









It's my cage now


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It's no surprise you're feeling like that Sarah, all that adrenaline, stress & worry is going to catch up with you sooner or later, I've been there & it will pass, just make sure you take care of yourself as much as your ginger man.

Such sweet photos of Seb & Frankie together :Kiss, hopefully it won't be long before they're back cuddling each other. I love the pics of Roman in the cage, he'll be devasted when it's finally gone  xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless you hon, I really hope you feel better soon. Seb is doing so well and the photos with Frank are adorable! As for cheeky chappy Roman in the cage!! Hilarious!! Strokes and hugs to everyone! :Kiss


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope you are feeling much better soon ,its hardly surprising you feel both mentally and physically exhausted .You have been worrying about Seb, looking after him and working full time too.
Lovely to see Frank and Seb enjoying each others company and the gorgeous Roman taking up squatters rights .
Hopefully it wont be long before Seb has much more freedom to help strengthen his muscles xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Such a lot of stress was bound to take its toll on you.

Really hoping that having three healthy boys is going to make you feel a whole lot better. Spring is only just around the corner. Hopefully once the weather improves and Seb is strong again you will all be able to enjoy evenings in the garden with the Flying Frenzy again.

Its lovely to Seb and Frank enjoying each other's company. Cheeky Ro, it looks as though he thinks that the cage is a status symbol.

xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad Seb is doing so well and spending more time with his mates again. I think Roman is thinking he'll get more attention if he sits in the cage as it worked for Seb. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah. As others have said it's going to take its toll on you both mentally and physically. You have been to hell and back with poor Seb getting hurt like that. You have both had so much stress between you bless you. If you do use the salmon oil, I don't think Seb will take it easy. I have to force feed Yogi with it by putting it on an old medicine spoon and pouring it into his mouth. The benefits out weigh the fact that he doesn't like it. And he always gets a treat of some sort after so he soon forgets. Kevin my vet has told me that fish oil is a natural anti inflammatory and to keep up with it, as its doing him so well. He is full of life and he runs around like a loony. Lol. He can now jump onto a chair as well. Before the salmon oil he was hiding in his igloo most of the day. And the best bit is he hasn't had any Meloxydil for the last 2 weeks. He was having it every 4-5 days before. I hope it helps Seb too. It's made such a difference to Yogi. Take care Hun. Big hugs for you all

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely photos of the boys and nice to see Frank with his buddy!!!

Does it look as if Seb's brusing is going down a little - I was trying to see in the pic?

So sorry you haven't been feeling great either. But hopefully knowing Seb is on the mend you will be able to take more care of yourself and relax a little bit. If it's any consolation you looked great on Monday!! Take care lovely xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great to read positive updates.


..........large glass of wine needed for you and a bar of cholocolate and an early night. Xx


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent to see and hear that Seb is doing really well and slowly but surely returning to his old self.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He looks great and your other boys are in touch with him.

Look after yourself lovely. You don't realise how exhausting it is until afterwards. I fed Iv but not myself! Xxxxxx


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Your boy looks amazing and is doing so well!

You are taking great care of Seb but you also need to take great care of yourself, hope you feel better soon X


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi @sarahecp that's a good idea to ask your vet on Friday about physio or maybe even acupuncture. When I was looking after my angel Leo when he had cancer I really wanted him to have acupuncture and I found this link which lists all qualified vet acupuncturists in the UK. If you put your post code in, you'll see a list of specialists in your area.
www.abva.co.uk

Frank is such a darling with Seb. And Ro is clearly practical, he wants Seb's bed to stay warm lol. They make a great team xx

In case the salmon oil is not to Seb's liking another option is red krill oil. I mix in a few drops with Daisy and Harvey's meals 3-4 times a week. Here's a photo of stuff I buy from Holland and Barrett

And sending you, the strong and wonderful kitty Mum, lots of hugs. I agree with others,try to look after yourself too Hun x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless poor seb but he is looking g so much better. How much longer is he non cage rest? Hope you are all feeling loads better soon!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone  it means a lot to me that you all understand and thank you again for all your support, well wishes and vibes for Seb xxx

Frank and Seb have always been very close from the first day I brought Seb home, it's nice that they can spend some time together  hopefully it won't be too much longer before they can snuggle together again 

We had a terrible night on Saturday, Seb really played up, howling and shouting most of the night. We had a much better night last night  OH has been at home today and has let Seb have some time out of the cage while I was at work, he said he was a good boy  think Seb was grateful for the company 



vivien said:


> Hi Sarah. As others have said it's going to take its toll on you both mentally and physically. You have been to hell and back with poor Seb getting hurt like that. You have both had so much stress between you bless you. If you do use the salmon oil, I don't think Seb will take it easy. I have to force feed Yogi with it by putting it on an old medicine spoon and pouring it into his mouth. The benefits out weigh the fact that he doesn't like it. And he always gets a treat of some sort after so he soon forgets. Kevin my vet has told me that fish oil is a natural anti inflammatory and to keep up with it, as its doing him so well. He is full of life and he runs around like a loony. Lol. He can now jump onto a chair as well. Before the salmon oil he was hiding in his igloo most of the day. And the best bit is he hasn't had any Meloxydil for the last 2 weeks. He was having it every 4-5 days before. I hope it helps Seb too. It's made such a difference to Yogi. Take care Hun. Big hugs for you all
> 
> Viv xx


That's such fantastic news about Yogi that he's improving more and more since he's been having the salmon oil and even better not having to take his meds, I'm so happy and pleased for you both  

Thanks for the tip about the salmon oil, that's just brought back memories of when my mum used to give me a big spoonful of cod liver oil as a kid :Wtf :Vomit I'll see how it goes when it arrives, Seb can be a fussy so and so. Frank might even like it, will be good to give him some too, anything is worth trying if it helps.



Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi @sarahecp that's a good idea to ask your vet on Friday about physio or maybe even acupuncture. When I was looking after my angel Leo when he had cancer I really wanted him to have acupuncture and I found this link which lists all qualified vet acupuncturists in the UK. If you put your post code in, you'll see a list of specialists in your area.
> www.abva.co.uk
> 
> Frank is such a darling with Seb. And Ro is clearly practical, he wants Seb's bed to stay warm lol. They make a great team xx
> ...


I didn't think about acupuncture, thanks for the link, I will have a look and mention it to my vet too. And thanks for the photo of the krill oil, another option to try, thank you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all 

Seb is off to the vets this morning for his check up and X-rays, our appointment was for 9:10 but one of the receptionist has called to say they've had a serious emergency come in and can we now come in for 11am. These things can't be helped and was nice of them to call 

Will update when we're back home.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All the best for Seb this morning xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Morning all
> 
> Seb is off to the vets this morning for his check up and X-rays, our appointment was for 9:10 but one of the receptionist has called to say they've had a serious emergency come in and can we now come in for 11am. These things can't be helped and was nice of them to call
> 
> Will update when we're back home.


Hi Sarah I hope all goes well with Seb at the vets. I have just posted that I hadn't seen you for a while. I am so pleased to see you here. I hope you are well. Looking forward to your update later.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wishing you lots of luck with the X rays today lovely and hope he is given the all clear up by Davies later xxxxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending lots of positive vibes that Seb gets the all clear today and hugs for you xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx

Seb had his check up but I had to leave him there for his X-rays as they are running behind from this mornings emergency, they will call me with an update when they've been done and for me to collect him. 

Our vet was really pleased with Seb and said he's walking good and looks really well  he's put on a little more weight  

I will update when I hear from the vet


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh Sarah that's great news bless him! Hopefully the X rays will show his progress!:Cat


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bless little Seb. Hope nurse @sarahecp is feeling good today too


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news   . I'm confident that Davies will also think that Seb has made remarkable progress.

xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am glad to see Seb's on the mend I think you have done a fantastic job with him @sarahecp and I am not surprised your mentally and physically exhausted and drained. Take care of yourself and thanks for the updates.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx

We're home   

Four vets looked at his X-rays and all said he's healed well and his pelvis has good alignment   I'm sooo relieved, had this panic on that what if he hasn't healed properly and needs another op! I'm such a silly moo! 

X-rays have been emailed to the vet at Davies for his advice going forwards, hopefully I don't wait too long to hear from him. My vet said that if it was up to her she would advise increasing his time out of the cage more and more over a week and then allow him access to one room at a time gradually. 

I mentioned physio, acupuncture and complimentary therapy to the vet and she said she doesn't think Seb needs it  she said once he starts moving around more and more and getting back to doing his normal and usual activities he'll be giving himself physio so to speak. We also talked about joint supplements and she said they are a very good idea, told her I got some salmon oil as it had been highly recommended but neither Seb or Frank will touch it, she said typical cats, but there's lots to try. 

Seb is still out of it, he did start to fall asleep but he's now lying there with his eyes half open staring into space, his mouth was half open too but he's closed it now, once he sleeps it off I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent news :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad its such good news for lovely Seb. I'm sure he will get stronger once he starts moving about more. Kiss on the nose from us for your boy.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news @sarahecp. I'm hopeful that this glowing report ( I'm not surprised ) will help you to stop worrying .( I know, we'd all be the same )

Please put your feet up this evening and relax whilst admiring your three handsome boys.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww yay for beautiful Seb! That's so wonderful Sarah!  Sending lots of love to you all! :Kiss


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic news,hopefully it wont be long before Seb is out of his cage and back to his old self.
You have done a marvelous job with him Sarah,he is a lucky boy to have such a devoted mum xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent news lets hope Davies say he can have more time out of his cage. 
Aww poor dopey seb xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's great news Sarah, our lovely Seb is a real trooper :Cat. Shame about the salmon oil, Tilda hates it as well . That's fab he's able to have more & more time out of the cage, gentle nose bumps for him from the oldies xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic news Sarah. I am so glad that Seb has healed well. I am sure Davis will say he can come out of his cage for longer. You have been so much all of you. Give Seb a cuddle from me and big hug for you 

Viv xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So glad he is well x Well done all!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such wonderful news and I think you can breathe a well earned sigh of relief now!!!!

The way Seb has been going he will soon be back to normal once he gets out of the cage full time. I'm sure Davies will agree with your vets with regards to the rest of his rehab. A supplememt is a great idea though. My lot won't touch salmon oil or cod liver oil but they will take the yumega drops on their food quite happily xxxx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Great news on Seb's progress. You look after yourself too. Hopefully you can relax a little more each time you get some good news. You've had a very worrying and stressful time of it but fingers crossed you're on the right side of it now. x


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Absolutely delighted for you - and for super Seb!!  Hope his recovery continues smoothly. X


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Sarah - what a rollercoaster ride you and Seb have had. I just sat and read your whole story (I remember when you got Seb and always had a big soft spot for him, he's so lovely), I'm so pleased he's doing so well. He's such a lucky boy to have you, you've done an amazing job with him. Hope you are able to take good care of yourself now, you must be totally drained. Love and hugs from me and the gang xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantastic results Sarah :Happy

I can't wait to see Seb grow stronger with more exercise xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just caught up with Seb's progress, sounds like great news! So pleased he is doing so well, lots of hugs from me and the boys xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thats good news. I always fear the worse .
You know he is doing well as he is getting mightily cheesed off on cage rest. 

Well done Seb n Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Afternoon all and thank you for your lovely comments and messages  xxx

Seb was completely spaced out until I went to bed last night, he just sat there staring and fighting his tiredness. He slept really well and was back to normal Seb this morning  he's had longer out the cage this morning and even had a little snooze on the sofa  

I've not heard from the vet at Davies as yet, I would say it probably won't be until Monday now, though the vet Ro was under there has called me with updates on a Saturday and at 9 in the evening


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Fabulous news re Seb!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him! I'm so happy to hear he's doing so well!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

So happy to hear that Seb is doing well! He really is such a strong, brave boy! Xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's great. I meant I always fear the worst with my two not I was fearing for Seb. 
Seb is a superstar. We humans would be still mopping around in bed drinking tea and wearing pyjamas. 
Blue n Iv send a hug X


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry not been around much , have been lurking tho and so pleased Seb's xrays came back good , hope you are feeling betrer to @sarahecp , nose bumps for Seb n hugs for you xxx sorry again not been here but your gingerman has been in my prayers xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Just popped in to see how Seb is getting on.
And I'm so pleased to hear he is doing well xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to hear the news on Seb well done for being a great mum @sarahecp


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Fantastic news that Seb is healing so well! Long may it continue and very soon he will back to his cheeky self!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you again all  xxx

Seb's still doing well and enjoying more time out of the cage 

I was at the vets again on Saturday with Ro for his monthly weight and check up, we saw a different vet and she commented on Seb's X-rays, she said it's one of the best pelvic repairs she's seen in a long time and how perfectly aligned it was  All thanks to our lovely vet and surgeon at Davies 

I had a missed call this morning from Davies, vet left a message to call him back, he was in surgery when I did, so still patiently waiting for his call 



Gwen9244 said:


> Fantastic news that Seb is healing so well! Long may it continue and very soon he will back to his cheeky self!


I think he's getting there already


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww Sebs just so happy he's nearly all better!!! :Kiss I just want to kiss his little nose!!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Seb looks so happy and relaxed.

You definitely made the right decision to have him seen by Davies.

Hopefully the latest report will allow to you relax a little more and to stop worrying about the wonderful ginger man.

xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I feel much better Mum!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

duplicated post


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

dulicated post


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Awwww bless his heart, he looks so happy  glad he is doing so well and that the new vet even noticed what a good pelvic repair it is!!  xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I want to kiss his beautiful nose!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fabulous news about Seb's x ray's he looks like he is laughing with delight!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Our vet at Davies has called, he apologised for not calling me sooner as he's been in and out of surgery most of the day. He's pleased with Seb X-rays  with the report from my vet and what I've told him about Seb 

He said to continue with extending his time out of the cage for this week, then let him have access to one room at a time and to do it gradually over 6 weeks. Seb will need to build up his muscle mass and strength and hopefully there will be some more improvement to his right leg too.

I need to update him in 2 weeks.

I'm sooo pleased and happy   and I know Seb will be too  

A couple more pics  









You can see his fur growing back in this one


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's looking spectacular  so glad for you both that everything's going in the right direction. His fur has grown back loads! :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased it's all good just need to get some meat on those legs now!!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so pleased with this update! Thank you for the amazing photo's, Seb is looking absolutely amazing! I am so proud of him, and you  xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

He looks very handsome, he just melts my heart! I'm so so happy to read that he is doing so well. You're doing an amazing job at rehabilitating him. It must be so hard to restrict him. But it really pays off!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

He's looking fab! Glad to hear things re moving in the right direction.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wonderful news,so pleased to read that everyone is happy with Seb's progress.
Wont be long now until normal service can be resumed Well done everyone xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update Sarah. Seb is looking fabulous. I am so pleased for him that he is so much better. He is looking very relaxed there . Give him a hug from me. 

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG how did I miss this update? Sorry very absent minded this week. Really great news and I bet you jumped with joy. Better not let Seb jump with joy yet, the good boy needs more time to recover. Aww his fur is growing back fast. 
We're sending hugs and additional healing vibes xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Omg i missed this! Look at Sebs little stripy trousers growing back! He has such a kissable little face!!! bless him! I'm so glad he's doing better he's such a strong boy! :Kiss


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought you'd all like to know how my little ginger man is getting on.

Seb has been doing really well over the last 2 weeks, the cage has been put away and he's been having access to downstairs of the house while I'm at home, I'm keeping him shut in the living room over night and when I'm out and at work. OH has put a piece of MDF at the entrance to the stairs to stop him from getting up there for now.

He really has improved even more since having more access. He has tried to jump up onto the worktop a couple of times but can't make it yet but I'm sure he will soon enough.

His fur is growing back really well too. Some bits feel really soft and some feel coarser.

I have deactivated him from the cat flap. He tries quite a few times a day to get out of it and sits at the back door but soon gives in and goes back to doing his own thing.

Frank and Ro are a lot happier that Seb now has more access, Ro has his play buddy back and I know Frank will be happier once Seb is allowed upstairs, they can start snuggling together again.

I had a call from the vet at Davies yesterday morning for an update on Seb, he was really pleased with how he's getting on and said that if I'm happy and confident enough I could start trying him slowly with the stairs. He said he'll give me a call in another two weeks to see how things are going.

I might try him with the stairs this weekend. My stairs are quite steep so that will be a challenge and to the next steps going forwards.

I really do miss him being in the bedroom with us at night and having him get in bed snuggling in the mornings. Hopefully it won't be too long now.

It was 9 weeks on Friday that Seb went missing and had his accident, he has come so far and I'm so pleased and happy with how he has improved so much, he's been a fighter and a determined little man.

Some pics of his fur growth

These are from last week 

















And this week 









Today 









Watching TV 









Chilling


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww seb is so adorable , and his little pants growing back so stripey ,lovely to hear he is doing so well , hugs to you both


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wonderful update Sarah, so happy to see Seb well on the way to recovery.
He has made such a marvelous recovery thanks to the vets involved and the dedication of his slaves while he got his strength back. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yo Cuz you iz lookinz a lot better than you waz last Satuday nightz 
You're own pantz look like they iz growing wellz but you can keep my sparez incase you needz them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He looks amazing. 
I love the chilling out picture, very handsome.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wonderful news and photos Sarah!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww look at his little Stripey trousers growing back!!! I love Seb and he is so brave and strong bless him! :Kiss I'm so happy for you that he's doing so well! I really hope he is back up in the bedroom soon with you! I also love his laying an egg pose!  Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pleased to hear how well young Seb is doing. He has made a fantastic recovery, thanks to your care :Cat and I'm sure he'll back to normal before long.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Seb looks wonderful, gorgeous pics. So pleased he's come on so well.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the update. It's brilliant to see how well he's recovering.  Keep up the good work Seb! X


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

What an amazing little man you have there @sarahecp, he's made such a good recovery and will soon be back with his team mates causing havoc. Really pleased for you and you've done such a brilliant job with nursing him too. Hats off to the specialist as well for keeping in touch. Sending love and hugs to you all x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Seb looks amazing, a real credit to you @sarahecp.

The photo's are all lovely but the last one is something special. It gives me the impression of being able to look into Seb's soul.:Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant update and lovely photos! Seb looks so well, after all he has been through bless him. I bet the boys are glad to have him wandering around the house too xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw he looks absolutely amazing. So glad he's doing so well


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Seb is looking really well. Thank you for his update and those beautiful pictures of him. 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update Sarah, I've been wondering how he's doing. He looks great, I bet he's overjoyed to be released from his cage  & his fur is growing back a treat :Smuggrin. I hope you are doing as well as Seb xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

There are just not enough words to describe how that last update has made me feel. There are also not enough words of praise of how he has coped with it all and the amazing progress, which is a credit to your care of him.

I think also that all of seb's pf fans should be writing a letter of thanks to the vet at davies for the amazing job they have done.

Seb really is just an amazing boy and I'm so pleased to keep reading these positive updates..


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Aw Seb, you gorgeous boy! You are looking absolutely fantastic and I'm so glad you are going from strength to strength!

Thank you for the update @sarahecp its so nice to see them xx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant news. It's so good to see Seb doing so well. By the look of him he'll be snuggling with you in bed again in no time at all.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic! update. He will be running up and down those stairs in a day or so. That's one happy boy!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh Sarah, I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes - how fantastic does he look? He's a totally gorgeous little man and a testament to your amazing care. Hope you are taking care of yourself, it's everyone's nightmare what's happened to you and Seb - I'm so happy to see him looking so fit and happy. He really is one of the most beautiful cats I've ever seen, he was cute as a kitten but he's a real stunner now. 

Oscar, Kitty and Harry say hi Seb


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I cannot tell you how happy these photos make me, Seb has always been gorgeous (and one of my top PF crushes) but I think that last pic of him is the most gorgeous he's ever looked!

He has done so well, he's just a wee star :Kiss


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay, an update! Glad to hear that he is doing so well, not long until everything is back to normal! What beautiful new stripey trousers he's got, such a handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Seb the wonder cat . He's looking lovely and the dark skin in his back is disappearing fab. You have done so well to keep him confined for so long ,time for a bit more freedom . Xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He will be back in your bedroom before you know it. He looks great with funky fluffy pantaloons x


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Seb is such a hunkypants. I just want to catnap him! He's come on so well, a good strong little man. :Kiss


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments  xxx

I'm going to brave it and try Seb with the stairs tomorrow  I will let you know how he goes.

I still can't believe how well he's done, I know animals are more resilient than us humans and he's been so determined the whole time, I'm just so proud of him :Happy



buffie said:


> Yo Cuz you iz lookinz a lot better than you waz last Satuday nightz
> You're own pantz look like they iz growing wellz but you can keep my sparez incase you needz them


Yo Cuz! Fankz dude, I didz feelz a bitz ruff on Sundayz. Itz woz a greatz partyz tho 

They iz growingz wellz andz I iz feelinz a lot warmerz. Fankz for lettinz me keepz youz pantz, I likez themz a lot, Iz mightz wearz themz to the next partyz, thatz Meezer chick sayz theyz feelz so softz


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm over the moon to see how far Seb has come on and how well he's looking.
You've done a fantastic job in nursing him back to health.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad that seb is doing so well. Love his stripey new fur. Hopefully not too long until he's snuggling on the bed.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Fantastic progress and Seb looks very well. Did you let him try the stairs today? @sarahecp


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

So glad he is doing well and hope the stairs went well!  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  xxx

We tried the stairs this morning, the boys usually go a bit mad on the stairs, so to stop anyone getting too over excited I waited for Frank to go out and put Ro in the dining and closed the door. 

Seb done a couple stairs and then sat down, he eventually made it to the top after a few rests in between. He had a good explore of the bedrooms and bathroom, he was slow coming back down having a few more rests on the way. 

He's been up and down a couple more times throughout the day, still slow but it's another few steps forward


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Woot woot way to go Seb , he looks amazing @sarahecp , he's had the best nurse and the most determination , hope the stairs went well and he is so very soon up on the bed with you and Frankie had his snuggle buddy back xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Good on him. It probably feels a bit odd and his legs might be a bit wobbly pushing up. 

He seems to know to take it steady. Made up for you both x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Go Seb!! That's absolutely fantastic  honestly so happy, such a massive step for him (excuse the pun !) xx


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great news, you go Seb - bet he was so happy to get upstairs again xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Must feel like mountain climbing to his poor muscle wasted leggies. He will soon get back his tone . His new found freedoms must be fabulous to him . Congratulations you have done wonders right from him going missing to finding him, and his after care. Xxx he's one lucky kitty .


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  xxx

I think Seb knows his limits, we have the cat tree in the spare bedroom, I was a bit anxious when he was exploring yesterday, he stood there looking it up and down but just gave one of the bottom posts a good old scratch  and carried on exploring. 

I'm off work today and having a bit of a sort out, he's been upstairs with me helping


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That's great news about the stairs probably good exercise for him? Glad that seb has realised he has to take it easy!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you  xxx
> 
> I think Seb knows his limits, we have the cat tree in the spare bedroom, I was a bit anxious when he was exploring yesterday, he stood there looking it up and down but just gave one of the bottom posts a good old scratch  and carried on exploring.
> 
> I'm off work today and having a bit of a sort out, he's been upstairs with me helping


An excellent idea to let Seb go upstairs the first time whilst Frankie and Ro were elsewhere. 

It does sound as though he knows his limits. He is one sensible, and very handsome, boy.:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It sounds like he's doing really well and I'm sure once he's found his feet on the stairs he will be up and down as if nothing had happened. 

He does seem to have realised what he is capable of which is marvellous and less of a worry for you.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww yay for Seb doing the stairs! Bless him! :Kiss He's doing so so well!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Just been thinking about the fabulous Seb! How's he doing now? X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for not updating, the boys are keeping me on my toes and Seb keeping me extra busy.

Seb is doing really well, he's up and down the stairs, still a bit slow and having rests in between. He still can't jump onto the kitchen work top, though he does try and he asks me to put him up there, he can now get down my himself, he can get to the second level on the cat tree and doesn't attempt to go any further yet. He is defiantly improving as time goes on. He's playing with Frank and Ro more.

To try to get some more strength back into his back legs we've been playing stretching games, with the flying frenzy where I hold it up in the air and he stretches for it, the same with treats too. He's been doing a lot of stretching himself, he'll be walking around, he stops mid walk and has a good long stretch. He also stretches up me too 

I'm still keeping him in the living room at night, while I'm at work and when I'm out, just to be on the safe side.

We do have another worry and concern and not sure if it's related to his accident or not because it's something he has done before but not as often and frequently like he has been doing over the last week and from doing some research and speaking to our vet as Davies we think he may have feline hyperesthesia syndrome. We have an appointment with our vet tomorrow morning.

In the past when Seb has had these episodes of twitching, rippling on his back area, frantically licking and biting his back, tail and back legs, staring at his tail, running around like something is chasing him, it has always been during the warmer summer months when he's been lying on the grass, I had not been overly worried and thought it was ants/insects biting him, they lasted no more than about 10 minutes, I'd check him over and never saw any markings, redness or bites when parting his fur. The last time it happened was summer last year.

Then last Thursday evening he gave us a fright, he started doing it again, then he vanished, was there one minute gone the next, we couldn't find him anywhere, I went into panic mode and though he can't get out of the cat flap as he's been deactivated and it was double locked, I went out the back to look for him, calling and shaking treats, OH was out the front, we both came inside, I felt sick, the next thing he appeared in the dining room, still twitching and doing the licking and panicking, he then went upstairs and hid under the bed, that's where he must have been when we couldn't find him, he's never hid under the bed ever so that is why I didn't look, his eyes were big and wide and his pupils dilated. I was talking to him softly and quietly but he wouldn't come out, he eventually did and continued to twitch and lick frantically, he was upset and distressed, this went on for a few hours, he eventually calmed down and slept, he was still sleeping when I got up the next morning. He's had quite a few episode since.

From what I've read up on FHS vets are unknown to what actually causes these episodes to happen, it can be something like a flea allergy or food intolerance. Seb doesn't have fleas, is regularly flea'd and wormed and there is no evidence to an allergy. I've been keeping a diary of what foods and treats he eats and his overall behaviour, nothing so far I've noticed that triggers it. Also trauma to the body, behavioural or even OCD can. I have started giving him Zylkene to see if it will help, so far there has been no change but I know it can take a while with some cats for it kick in.

When I spoke to the vet at Davies he asked if Seb was showing any signs of pain, I said that he isn't though I know they hide it well but he seems pain free and happy. He said that Implants in the body can cause them to have these episodes, with Seb having a screw if it was that he would have thought it would have happened sooner. He said that because he is having them frequently and they are lasting quite a long time he would advise seeing our own vet to get him checked out, if she feels it's anyway related to his injuries he is more than happy to see Seb again. He has asked me to update him next week. He is otherwise pleased with Seb's progress.

I will update after tomorrow's vet visit.

Here are a few pics of my little ginger man.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Seb is looking so handsome!
Sorry to hear about his new problem  I've never heard of it before. I hope his vet visit goes well and that they're able to offer some solution xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Seb is looking absolutely fabulous!!!!

I really hope the episodes of FHS are simply related to the twinges of him healing and the sensations of being able to move again properly after so long in confinement. Hopefully he'll have fewer and shorter ones as he heals properly and gets all his feeling back to normal. 

Lots of luck at the vets tomorrow and paws crossed it's nothing serious to worry about.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He looks fabulous bless him. Hope all goes OK tomorrow.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh it's so lovely to hear from you @sarahecp. Seb is looking so beautiful and handsome I want to kiss his little nose! :Kiss I'm pleased he's stretching and improving! I really hope the feline hyperesthesia can be treated bless him. Sending you and Seb, Ro and Frankie all the love, hugs and strokes and good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

The photos of Seb are lovely. I'm sorry to hear about the FHS complications. Is he on any medication? Could these have been a side effect? I'm really hoping the symptoms are temporary due to his recent trauma.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Seb is looking very smart in his summer weight trousers  and seems to be improving really well.
What a b*gger he has to go and add a spanner to the works,hopefully it is something that will sort its self out in time.
Hope the vet visit goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx

I do think it has something to do with his accident and the trauma to his body, it could well be a sensation he's getting where he's healing and the nerves are twitching, I don't know, I'm only speculating and imaging how he must be feeling, maybe a little odd if that's what's happening and that's what's making these episodes appear and be so frequent and often. 

He isn't on any medication and I've not given him anything new or different to eat and I've not used anything new or different in or around the house.

From what I've read up on FHS and what the vet at Davies has told me, it's not serous or life threatening, but me being the worry wart I am it concerns and upsets me when I see him having these bad episodes, they make him distressed and upset and I don't like seeing any of my boys like that, it makes me sad  

I will feel better once we've seen the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Seb looks fantastic, as always.,and much less embarrassed now that he has his own trousers back.

I'm hopeful that Emma will be able to reassure you that the twitching is nothing to worry about and will pass in time.

Sending love and positive vibes for your gorgeous ginger man.
xx


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

He's looking so good, isn't he? I was thinking similar about the nerves healing and giving him an odd sensation as I was reading your first post. Hope it's just a temporary glitch and he continues on the mend, he's such a star.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Seb is looking fantastic, sorry to hear about this new problem  hope the appointment at the vet goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you for the update. Seb is looking typically handsome in his pics!

I'm so sorry for you that you've had this setback, with all the worry that goes along with it. Will be thinking about you and hoping it goes well tomorrow, and that your brave little boy is ok. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Fingers crossed for your chat with the vet tomorrow. But dear Seb looks better and better every month


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Everything crossed!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Seb is looking gorgeous. It's amazing how well his fur regrowth is coming along.

So sorry to hear about this new issue but I was literally just about to post to ask about this as tara seems to have this. I think it's stress related. She's a very timid girl and hasn't taken to maisy. I got zylkene for the 3 girls but stopped giving it to tara as it seemed to make the rippling and tail licking worse. Perhaps I should have persevered with the zylkene? I am getting the beaphar spot ons so hopefully that will help. She doesn't seem to be in pain as she loves having her bottom skooshed! 

Hope it's positive news from the vet.


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you for updating, I often think about little Seb and how he's coming along. He looks gorgeous. I'm so sorry he's having these little episodes, it must be so stressful to see him like that, I couldn't even imagine. Good luck at the vets, hope you get the news you want x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hoping tomorrow brings news you want to hear , he is looking so brilliant @sarahecp , sending positive pf vibes for tomorrow xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw poor little guy, I hope it's easily sorted. He looks so well xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw hope he's ok, are you sure it's not just the fur causing itching as its regrowing? It can make them lick like mad


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx



Gwen9244 said:


> Seb is looking gorgeous. It's amazing how well his fur regrowth is coming along.
> 
> So sorry to hear about this new issue but I was literally just about to post to ask about this as tara seems to have this. I think it's stress related. She's a very timid girl and hasn't taken to maisy. I got zylkene for the 3 girls but stopped giving it to tara as it seemed to make the rippling and tail licking worse. Perhaps I should have persevered with the zylkene? I am getting the beaphar spot ons so hopefully that will help. She doesn't seem to be in pain as she loves having her bottom skooshed!
> 
> Hope it's positive news from the vet.


Poor Tara, I hope she stops these episodes soon, it's horrible watching them. Maybe it is stress because of Maisy and I hope she takes to her soon.

It's worth trying the Beaphar spot on, there are a few people on here that use it on their cats and have had good results, the boys don't like flea spot on and act like I'm killing them so won't try it with them. Frank has been on Zylkene since last June after getting very stressed after quite a lot of vet visits and was spending more time outside than in, it has really helped him.

Good luck with the Beaphar and really hope it helps Tara, keep us updated xxx

Frank likes his bum skooshed 



Treaclesmum said:


> Aw hope he's ok, are you sure it's not just the fur causing itching as its regrowing? It can make them lick like mad


Seb's already been through licking and itching like mad at the regrowth area and stopped sometime ago, if it was just that I would say it's his fur growing back but it's the other things he's doing that are not quite right.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh wow, his fur has grown back loads  great to hear his mobility is continuing to improve :Cat. I'm sorry you've got this new development to worry you  hopefully it's just his nerves while everything is healing & once that's done he'll go back to normal, hope all goes well with the vet visit today xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Sarah. I hope it's good news at the vet for seb. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> Thanks Sarah. I hope it's good news at the vet for seb. Let us know how you get on.


Thanks Gwen xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

You and Seb are in my thoughts. Hope all goes well. X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We've been to see Seb's favourite vet and we got on ok, I feel a lot better now. 

Seb was having an episode before we left and I was thinking I bet he doesn't do it when we're there, I've been trying to get a video of him doing it but it's proven a bit difficult. Vet open his carrier and gave him a stroke before getting him out and his back rippled and twitched. 

I explained and described the episodes and told about what he's done in the past and how frequent and how long these ones have been lasting. 

She gave him a good check over and weighed him and he's gained again  she put him on the floor to watch his walking and he started doing the frantic twitching and licking. 

She does think it's FHS and she thinks it could be caused by his injury and the nerves. She said he doesn't seem in pain. She has prescribed gabapentin, which is used for pain as well as seizures and neurological episodes. Ro had it when he injured his tail and it caused him to have strange behaviour and hallucinations, so a bit reluctant to give it to him, told her about how I felt about it and what happened to Ro. She said that there are side effects that Seb may not have. She said to continue with the Zylkene and no change in 2 weeks to give the gabapentin a try, if that doesn't help we can look at other options. She wants me to update her in 2 weeks. 

Hopefully as time goes on and he starts to heal more these episodes become less and the Zylkene helps.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I'm glad you feel better now and the vet has seen Seb. I really hope the Zylkene works for him, bless him he's been thro so much but hopefully now he's on the mend and healing he will be all better really soon.  Xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I confess that I've looked in a few times hoping for news.

Although not what you would have chosen to happen it was good that Seb was able to show the vet first hand what he has been experiencing. It's also good that her reaction was not to refer him back to Davies straight away. It shows that she thinks that it may calm down of its own accord.

Hopefully the zylkene will help Seb by relaxing him a little. I know from personal experience that managing to relax helps immensely when nerves are misbehaving. I completely understand your reluctance to give gabapentin to Seb however, if you do have to resort to it, I found it very effective at calming my neuropathic pain.

Sending relaxation as well as healing vibes Seb's way and hoping that the gabapentin will prove unnecessary.
xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Sarah,sorry to read that your vet thinks Seb may have FHS, not a condition I have any experience of.
Hopefully the Zylkene will work its magic and help him and in time it will settle without the use of drugs.

How did Ro get on has his weight increased any.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  xxx

I'm really really hoping the Zylkene works it's magic, fingers crossed.



buffie said:


> Thanks for the update Sarah,sorry to read that your vet thinks Seb may have FHS, not a condition I have any experience of.
> Hopefully the Zylkene will work its magic and help him and in time it will settle without the use of drugs.
> 
> How did Ro get on has his weight increased any.


I'd never heard of FHS until a week ago when I started researching twitching and rippling and watching a few vids.

Ro has gained 200g   he's now 6.14kg. I think it's all of those skippy treats, he's addicted, all 3 of them are  And vet was happy with how he's doing


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> *Ro has gained 200g   he's now 6.14kg. I think it's all of those skippy treats, he's addicted, all 3 of them are  And vet was happy with how he's doing *


Oh Sarah that's fantabulous news. Dilly and I are doing a happy dance for you.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you  xxx
> 
> I'm really really hoping the Zylkene works it's magic, fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Well done Ro


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That's good news especially about trying the zylkene first. Fingers and paws crossed that this does the job!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Let's hope few more weeks on Zylkene will make a significant difference and Seb's going to be OK. He's still healing so perhaps feels an itch here and there. 
And great news about Ro


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi @sarahecp

Sorry to hear about Seb and your latest concerns, poor little man. It sounds like your vet is being very thorough and giving you other options if you're not keen on using the gabapentin. I know you said in a previous post that your boys hate the spot on flea treatments - well Suki absolutely does too and usually freaks out (which is why we rarely do it) but he didn't react at all with the Baephar spot on. Only my personal experience of course, maybe it just feels different on their skin? Who knows.

I hope the zylkene helps him to relax enough to not need any further treatment xx


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh bless him, what happened:Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad things went well and you feel more at ease about things. I was thinking about times I've had surgery and although the main part heals, sometimes you can go on with it being irritated or nerve pains for quite a while and I'm sure its the same with animals. Sending Seb a big kiss.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Seb is still recovering. Nerves are tricksy blighters. Big hugs to him and you x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all 



Ali71 said:


> Hi @sarahecp
> 
> Sorry to hear about Seb and your latest concerns, poor little man. It sounds like your vet is being very thorough and giving you other options if you're not keen on using the gabapentin. I know you said in a previous post that your boys hate the spot on flea treatments - well Suki absolutely does too and usually freaks out (which is why we rarely do it) but he didn't react at all with the Baephar spot on. Only my personal experience of course, maybe it just feels different on their skin? Who knows.
> 
> I hope the zylkene helps him to relax enough to not need any further treatment xx


Thanks for that Ali that's good to know that Suki doesn't mind the Beaphar spot on, I will order a pack and see how we go but want to give the Zylkene a couple more weeks to see if that helps first.



pollypage said:


> Oh bless him, what happened:Cat


Seb went missing a week before Christmas and was found the next day injured. He'd been involved in a RTA and had pelvic fractures and had to have an op to fix him.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah. Sorry I haven't been on and seen your updates lately. Firstly Seb is looking absolutely gorgeous and so well. Those symptoms that Seb has been having, yogi does this when he is in pain. He attacks and frequently washes his back legs when he is sore. He hadn't done it for a while not since having the salmon oil. But yesterday he refused to come in because it was sunny and he did it then. He obviously got too cold and had pain. Once I got him in he went into his igloo and settled down. I haven't heard of FHS. I don't think that's what yogi has. But he certainly does do the back twitching and attacking his back legs.i hope you get to the bottom of what is causing Seb to be doing this. I read the part where he went up the stairs you must be so proud of your little man. Give him a hug from me. I will try and ring you soon.

Viv xx​


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Hi Sarah. Sorry I haven't been on and seen your updates lately. Firstly Seb is looking absolutely gorgeous and so well. Those symptoms that Seb has been having, yogi does this when he is in pain. He attacks and frequently washes his back legs when he is sore. He hadn't done it for a while not since having the salmon oil. But yesterday he refused to come in because it was sunny and he did it then. He obviously got too cold and had pain. Once I got him in he went into his igloo and settled down. I haven't heard of FHS. I don't think that's what yogi has. But he certainly does do the back twitching and attacking his back legs.i hope you get to the bottom of what is causing Seb to be doing this. I read the part where he went up the stairs you must be so proud of your little man. Give him a hug from me. I will try and ring you soon.
> 
> Viv xx​


Hi Viv, I haven't been on here much either, I hope you and your furries are all ok.

That's interesting to know that Yogi does the same if he's in pain, I'm glad he settled in his igloo bless him. Seb hasn't been showing any signs of pain or discomfort but when I picked him up earlier to put him on the worktop he turned around and bit me, it wasn't hard, he's never done it before, his back started to ripple and then he started the twitching, flicking and licking, I put him down on the floor and he started doing it whilst on the floor, he's calmed down a bit now.

I will see how he is when I pick him up again later, he likes to eat his dinner on the worktop rather than the floor. I will give our vet a call and mention it to her.

I'm very proud of how he's been doing, he's my little super trooper 

You take care and speak to you soon xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you  xxx
> 
> I'm really really hoping the Zylkene works it's magic, fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Great news on Seb! Let's hope with time it will settle down.

What is in those treats...I have just run out delivery tomorrow I hope, riley is soooooooo not happy! He demands them in the morning, I do a little treasure hunt for him around the house...he is so addicted to them, but I have also noticed his teeth are looking better since he has had them..


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hoping the medication works well for Seb and its really good that the vet does not think he's in any pain.

I've heard of this issue in rabbits and have just been looking for some references in case there's anything in there that might help Seb but I can't find them, will keep looking, it might have been in a book.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Great news on Seb! Let's hope with time it will settle down.
> 
> What is in those treats...I have just run out delivery tomorrow I hope, riley is soooooooo not happy! He demands them in the morning, I do a little treasure hunt for him around the house...he is so addicted to them, but I have also noticed his teeth are looking better since he has had them..


Oh no!  You bad mum you  I hope they arrive tomorrow.

I have no idea, but whatever it is my 3 go loopy for them, Given the chance they'd eat these and nothing else. My last order I got the big kg bag, there's a chance we might run out before my next order is due.



Chewie39 said:


> Hoping the medication works well for Seb and its really good that the vet does not think he's in any pain.
> 
> I've heard of this issue in rabbits and have just been looking for some references in case there's anything in there that might help Seb but I can't find them, will keep looking, it might have been in a book.


Thank you


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Hi Viv, I haven't been on here much either, I hope you and your furries are all ok.
> 
> That's interesting to know that Yogi does the same if he's in pain, I'm glad he settled in his igloo bless him. Seb hasn't been showing any signs of pain or discomfort but when I picked him up earlier to put him on the worktop he turned around and bit me, it wasn't hard, he's never done it before, his back started to ripple and then he started the twitching, flicking and licking, I put him down on the floor and he started doing it whilst on the floor, he's calmed down a bit now.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah. Yes that's exactly how yogi is with me when I pick him up and he is having a bad day. He also will bite me if I stroke him all the way from his head to his back legs. If he is sore. He will also shout at me. But the attacking himself when he is sore, is an ongoing thing. Yes Seb is a little trooper. Just like my Yogi. When you think what they have both been through. Take care and speak soon.

Viv xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Oh no!  You bad mum you  I hope they arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I have no idea, but whatever it is my 3 go loopy for them, Given the chance they'd eat these and nothing else. My last order I got the big kg bag, there's a chance we might run out before my next order is due.
> 
> Thank you


I still have the last bit of dust in the bag, great for sprinkling over his dinner!! For me it's just lovely riley can have a treat...I have thought to try the other dried meats..but little scared


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> I still have the last bit of dust in the bag, great for sprinkling over his dinner!! For me it's just lovely riley can have a treat...I have thought to try the other dried meats..but little scared


The dust is great for sprinkling on food 

For me too, I used to feel bad when giving Frank and Seb treats and leaving Ro out.

I'm scared to try the other dried meats too, it took me long enough to pluck up the courage to try him on rabbit, I'm glad I did though, he's fine on it, likes it, has a choice and Frank and Seb will eat it too if they're in the mood.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

glad to see Seb looking so good. I hope his latest set back is only a brief one


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello cat chatters, I hope you and your furries are all well. Sorry I've been a bit AWOL recently, but hoping to be around a bit more.

All is going well with the boys and I'm pleased and happy to tell you that Seb is doing really well now  it was 3 months on the 24th March that he had his op, how time goes so quickly.

Since the last time I updated Seb has had a course of Metacam, he'd been showing signs of pain, when I picked him up to put him on the worktop he'd bite me, I rang and spoke to our vet and she advised to give him a course of Metacam for 7 days. I'd got concerned in case he'd over done it and hurt himself so booked him in for X-rays, vet checked him over and said he was showing signs of discomfort which was quite normal and understandable for what he'd been through. X-Ray's were all good 

I think the course of Metacam did him good . The FHS episodes aren't as frequent and not lasting as long as they were, not sure if it's the Zylkene working its magic or they are lessening because he's feeling a lot better.

He's going up and down the stairs quite normally now and he's jumped up onto the worktop a few times, he's not launching as he used to do, he goes to jump and pulls himself up where the kitchen sink is, but he's trying which is the main thing 

His fur is still growing, not full coat yet, he still has his bottle brush tail and some fur is growing through a lot darker. I'm sure once he loses his winter coat and the fur grows a bit more it will even itself out.

I think he's defiantly back to his normal self now, he's been sitting at the cat flap and trying to get out and getting upset about being kept in, the area on his back that he'd been licking is now bald, not sure if he's been doing it through stress of not being able to go out or being in pain/discomfort.

Over the last few months I've thought an awful lot about him going back out again, I'd be happy if he could and would become an innie but I have to think of what makes Seb happy. He's been driving me and himself doodally about wanting to go out, on Friday I took the plunge and put Ro's harness on him and took him out to the garden. I've put it on him in the past, just the jacket with no lead attached and he's been fine with it on. He wasn't having any of it with the lead on, so I took it off, he was as good as gold  we wandered around the garden together, he was having a good old sniff, he was very wary of certain noises, he found himself a spot in the sun and laid down, he was a good boy when I told him it was time to come in, I gave him some food and he went upstairs for a long snooze  I took him out a couple of times yesterday and again this morning and he's still being good and staying in our garden. Hopefully he continues to be happy to have supervised access like Ro and doesn't go a wandering.

Here are a few pics  

Baldy patch!









Having a nosey out the window 









What you looking at? 









Having a play :Cat



























Reeeeelaxing :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Sarah our boy looks fabulous, I can't believe it has been 3 months already! He is even more handsome than ever if that is possible 

Everything crossed that he continues to be happy just to have a little wander round the garden under your eagle eye


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwww beautiful Seb, thanks for the update Sarah, so happy that he is getting back to normal x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its so lovely to see him looking so well and mobile. He's such a gorgeous looking boy. xx


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

He looks adorable Sarah, you must be over the moon now. Great photos too. It's great to see all the positive stories now xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

He's gorgeous  So glad he recovered well. 

Would a run work for him? You could try a small home made one and if he settles in it then think about a better one?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh wow, he looks amazing Sarah, I really can't believe it's been 3 months . His fur has grown back such a lot since your last update & he looks so well in himself too, his eyes are lovely & bright & he looks happy . I'm so pleased for you :Smuggrin x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless little Seb! he looks wonderful!!! It's so lovely to hear how well he's doing! Hugs to you and strokes to Seb! Xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting the lovely pics of gorgeous Seb,lovely to read that he is doing so well.Paws crossed that his wandering days are over and he settles down to just having a stroll round his own garden xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to see Seb looking so good. I hope he will settle to having supervised access to the garden :Cat


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a lovely update @sarahecp, great to hear Seb doing so well and fab pics too. Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Doesn't he look amazing!!!!! And it sounds like he's going from strength to strength now. Great that he can get on the work surface and that his episodes are less frequent too. He's a good boy taking to the harness and hopefully that will be enough to prevent him wanting to go further afield. You could try a coat/jacket may be as well as that will have the same slight restrictive feel. 

BTW fabulous photos!!! Have you been having lessons?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xxx

He does look amazing :Cat He is looking and acting a lot happier too   and that makes me very happy 

@Jannor I have been thinking about a run, I don't think he'll take to one but I'm not going to rule it out, if he starts to wander out of our garden then I'm going to get my OH to build one.

@huckybuck no lessons, I think I was just lucky with the lighting


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah thank you for the lovely update  Seb is looking fantastic bless him. It's great his episodes are getting less. 
He will get stronger especially if you are taking him out for gentle walks around the garden. You are a fantastic cat mum 

Viv xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Seb is looking amazing :Happy

I'm so glad that he is doing well and that he is being a good boy in the garden! 

Ginkgo sends special ginger hugs xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

He's looking lovely. He looks like a kitten in some of them, such a sweetie. It sounds like things are improving for him. I know how you feel about going out. It's so hard to keep them in once they have been out. Only you know what's best.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow what a great photo update and good news. You're such a wonderful kitty mum @sarahecp

I bet Seb still gets a lot of moral support from Ro and Frank


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Seb looks great. No more skinny chicken for him. I am not surprised about the metacam as the bruising alone after surgery is a lot
He is one brave boy and you have done him proud x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

What a great update! He looks amazing!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all  xxx
> 
> He does look amazing :Cat He is looking and acting a lot happier too   and that makes me very happy
> 
> ...


It's always worth a try as its an extra room outside. I do know not all cats like them though - Sykes isn't happy in mine longer than half an hour (while she eats all the food) whereas the others are happy in it all day in the summer.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that seb is doing so well! Can't believe it's over 3 months.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

So happy with this update Sarah, it's honestly made my day  Seb looks absolutely amazing and I am so pleased he is doing so well. I cannot believe it has been over 3 months, where did that time go? Pleased to hear he's being good in the garden too, bet that's going to make him feel so much better! xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Aww, Super Seb!! He looks fabulous. What an improvement, you've obviously done a grand job looking after him during his recovery. It's lovely to see him doing so well. You must be very relieved. X


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks so well, handsome and happy.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all  xxx

Things are still going well with the supervised garden time  I'm off today and we've been out this morning, Seb had a good run around the garden with Frank and Ro  it's so nice to see him enjoying himself 



Jannor said:


> It's always worth a try as its an extra room outside. I do know not all cats like them though - Sykes isn't happy in mine longer than half an hour (while she eats all the food) whereas the others are happy in it all day in the summer.


Anything to me is worth a try  and we'll see how things go.


----------

